# Skaven tactics- How to be sneaky without cheating.



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

1) Swarm block.
One of my favoured tactics is the swarm block this is a way I take down really anoying cavelry that is very scary near my flanks.
The basic principal is a double team a nice unit of swarms backed up by a large unit of poison wind globes. The swarm unit is small so the globe unit behind can always fire over them with out fear of being charged as the swarm acts as an unbreakable defence. 
I then get the swarm in to combat with the juciest bigest knight unit i can find than fire poison wind globes in to the knights killing them with no armou saves. 
Really good to see a unit of kights go down in this way.


2) A use for warlocks
With this tactic I Skitter leap a warlock behind enemy lines from turn one. I place this warlock in the best place I can to march block as much of the army as possible. From here this warlock is able to use his death globes (brass orb is a reasonable alternative) and warp lightning to kill as much of the enemy as possible all the time following them to keep on stoppin marches.
This tactic:
stops marching
allows him to shoot in shooting phase 
he kills in the magic phase
and best of all you grey seer has found a nice way to get rid of a rival.
every body wins.

3)Warp lightning sniper
Not a new tactic but a good one. always point your warplightning cannon at a character when he finally rolls a 1 for look out he is as good as dead.

4)Slave meat shield
Use massed units of slaves to act as a shield to your other units they will cover your better units from fire, if they flee they dont cause panic and if they get to the enemy lines then if they are ranked up and have the general near by they can still hold their own in a fight. This lets you get more of your clan rats in to the enemy lines without having to worry too much about enemy fire.

5)Run away
Remember if you cant win a fight dont even try, dont worry if you decide to flee a charge the enemy unit will be placed in to a bad position and hopefully will be set up for a flank charge.

6)hiden warmachines
I like to hide my warplightning cannon inside terrain where enemies cant see it. means he can see out due to his special rules but enemies cant charge or shoot the cannon. no more warmachine hunting.

Dont know what you think but this is tactics I use in my skaven armies.
am tired now but will try to think of more.


----------



## quarterdime (Jul 4, 2008)

So you hide your warmachie in terrain

How can it shoot?


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

You do not have to worry about line of sight with a warp cannon. Just point and shoot. It also fires through terrain and units. Oh and by the way these are some great tactics for skaven. I will have to pass this info along to my brother who plays skaven.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Some lovely ideas there bud, makes me want to get my old skaven out but i havent the time, nuts.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Yeah warplightning cannon doesn't need line of sight, in other words the warlock has a sight that is able to see through terrain except rocky features. hence why it is a sneeky tactic.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the tactics Snorri O'dubhda, makes me what to collect skaven


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Another cheap trick (not cheating!) is to put a warlock and gutter-runners in a building. Under 5th edition rules, the warlock has a ridiculous view/range for Warp-Lightening, and the gutter-runners can use their slings. They're _insanely_ hard to remove once in place.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

But dont warp lighting cannons have to declare whether they are shooting up or down though?

Cause if you shoot up, you only hit things same height level as the hill, and if you shoot down (if you behind the hill) it just gets stopped by it? 

Cant quote me on this, because i havent read my skaven codex in time!


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> But dont warp lighting cannons have to declare whether they are shooting up or down though?
> 
> Cause if you shoot up, you only hit things same height level as the hill, and if you shoot down (if you behind the hill) it just gets stopped by it?
> 
> Cant quote me on this, because i havent read my skaven codex in time!


This is true but the lightning only gets stopped my rocky terrain i.e hills, walls, ect so if you put the cannon in a forest it can fire out with out problems.

Like the idea with the warlock engineer in a building. I did something simlar with my dwarf thunderers in a GT. the building strached from my deployment zone to midle of the table. I placed thunderers in to the building and so they could fire at half range from turn 1.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

7) protect your Grey seer
Not really sneaky but good to allow you that extra magic power with out threat. rather than going for a warp stone amulet for a 4+ ward save that could kill you at the end of the game, I pay a little more for the twisted crown of horned rat. this little item gives you the regeneration ability. so you can use warp stone tokens and still get a chance to save your seer if things go wrong and you roll a 1 where ward saves wouldn't save you. this means that I'm more inclined to use my dangerous warp stone tokens without worrying about losing my expensive seer and so making the skaven magic phase much more powerful.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Big thin lines of skaven slaves with slings are always good especially as no one cares when they run I have taken out whole cavalry units with them purely because of the amount of dice rolled it works for my gnoblars sharp stuff as well you just have to remember to leave a big enough gap to account for overrun and you should get the charge on the survivors


----------

